# Time for school



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Penny started obedience school tonight - she's a little older to be starting, but between rescuing her when she was a little older and then having to let her injury heal, this was the soonest we could start. She did great - no issues with any other dogs, even the females (I'm starting to think her dislike for female dogs only occurs when Cash is around because she doesn't like other girls around her boyfriend  ). 

She had really good eye contact with me and was a pretty good listener even with all the distractions. She's a smart girl and I think that training with her is going to be fun. She's exhausted now, she came home at some of her dinner and then crashed on the couch. 

I'm excited to see what this little munchkin can do!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

It's always exciting to start training because that bond between you and your dog grows after every session. I think she'll do awesome...so long as no ladies touch her man! ;D

I always think it's funny how our boy is tired after training in a completely different way if he had an hour at the dog park. I think mental stimulation completely wears him out SO much more/better than a romp at the park.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

The is a hound dog in our class that really likes Penny - he's 5 months old and the same size as Penny. Penny really wanted to play with him because they have the same energy level. I'm not sure that Cash will be happy when he hears that Penny is hanging out with other guys


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Penny had class again tonight - poor Cash stayed home and cried like his heart was broken because he's never alone!

We take an obedience class through the local kennel club and most of the instructors know me because of Cash. Funny story from tonight - I was walking around a little before class and one of the instructors came up to me with a confused look on her face. She says "I'm confused, I thought that Cash had three legs!". I told her that he did, but it grew back . She obviously thought that Penny was Cash because they do look very much alike. Penny has some big shoes to fill - everyone loves Cash, but she prances around with her little white feet and people are falling in love with her too. :-*


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I totally understand about leaving one home alone and how bad it sucks. If Cash is now good in these classes can you have a helper come and just sit with Cash there? It would be good socialization for him to be in the room. Some training clubs do allow it.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

That's a good idea - the class is actually outside at the fairgrounds, so I could have someone come with me and sit with Cash a little ways off. I just wonder if he would sit quietly or if he would whine and "talk" the whole time! But I guess that's the nice thing about being outside because they could take him for a walk around the fairgrounds and there's a big open field that he could play in. Now the question is who's the sucker (I mean helper  ) that I can talk into going with me??


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine can always give me the look if one or two them is left behind. I need to teach them the word vet. Then I think they wouldn't mind as much.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

You should try that and see if it works! . That might work for Penny, but Cash loves the vet so it wouldn't work for him, I'll have to think of a different word.


----------

